# Les Nains portent quoi ? Ou les empalés du flood



## GlobalCut (7 Mai 2005)

Je sais pas et vous ?


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Mai 2005)

bah si Franswa, ça marche la création de nouveaux sujets


----------



## Franswa (7 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> bah si Franswa, ça marche la création de nouveaux sujets


 Je vais réessayer tout di suite


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Mai 2005)

Bon alors ?


----------



## Franswa (7 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors ?


 ça marche ou plutot fonctionne !!!!!!!!!!!!! :love:


----------



## rezba (7 Mai 2005)

Les nains portent des cotes de maille en mithril.


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Mai 2005)

C'est bon, on peux fermer


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Mai 2005)

Ah 
on ferme qu'à 200 pages ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mai 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Les nains portent des cotes de maille en mithril.



c'est un bonne reponse de Mr Rezba de montpellier, 

une nouvelle question de madame Mesdeubou de Pont la Rache dans l'Yonne...
comment distinguer un nain d'un pas nain....?


----------



## Franswa (7 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ah
> on ferme qu'à 200 pages ?


 Apparemment


----------



## rezba (7 Mai 2005)

Les modos du Bar digèrent. Ne m'obligez pas à faire leur travail. 
Ouste !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Les modos du Bar digèrent. Ne m'obligez pas à faire leur travail.
> Ouste !



faudrait voir à pas confondre digestion et "cuvage"    ou cuvette    :rateau:


----------



## rezba (7 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> faudrait voir à pas confondre digestion et "cuvage"    ou cuvette    :rateau:



J'ai appelé le grincheux ? 
Allez, ouste aussi !


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mai 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Les nains portent des cotes de maille en mithril.



attend Rezba, j'en ai une......

en fait ça depend, il porte rien quand ils courrent dans l'herbe parce que comme ça..... non, c'est pas top en fait......


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Mai 2005)

Rezba, vire pas tout le monde du Bar comme ça. Qu'est-ce qu'on va faire après  ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'ai appelé le grincheux ?
> Allez, ouste aussi !



 niet  ​


----------



## valoriel (7 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est un bonne reponse de Mr Rezba de montpellier,
> 
> une nouvelle question de madame Mesdeubou de Pont la Rache dans l'Yonne...
> comment distinguer un nain d'un pas nain....?


Il suffit de lui présenter un elfe et de voir la réaction


----------



## Franswa (7 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> niet  ​


 que neni :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Il suffit de lui présenter un elfe et de voir la réaction



oui, c'est vrai mais sans elfe, il est facile de distinguer un nain d'un pas nain, le nain c'est le petit...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2005)




----------



## GlobalCut (7 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> attend Rezba, j'en ai une......
> 
> en fait ça depend, il porte rien quand ils courrent dans l'herbe parce que comme ça..... non, c'est pas top en fait......


----------



## rezba (7 Mai 2005)

Bon, vous voulez jouer, on va faire un jeu. 
Tous les messages qui apparaitront après celui-ci seront effacés. Si l'un d'entre vous poste deux fois, il est banni un jour. S'il poste trois fois, il est banni deux jours, et ainsi de suite.
 Chouette, non ?



Global ne pouvant être banni, il vous appartient de ne pas le suivre dans ses relances et provocations, qui, bien, sûr, ne manqueront pas. 
A tout bientôt.


----------



## Foguenne (7 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> dark et poildep
> 
> Je viens de me prendre un jour de ban moi
> 
> _PS: un jour de ban, c'est 24h ou jusqu'à minuit ce soir? _



Tu es bien parti pour prendre 100 ans de ban


----------



## rezba (7 Mai 2005)

Je ferme, le temps de faire un pointage intermédiaire.

Toutes récriminations se font désormais par MP.


----------



## rezba (7 Mai 2005)

Alors, tout ça devrait nous faire :

Dark Templar : 25 jours de ban (bonnes révisions, romain  )
Poildep : 7 jours de ban (tous calculs refaits, grace à Dieu)
Supermoquette : 5 jours de ban (petit bras)
Lemmy : 2 jours de ban
Valoriel : 2 jours de ban
Stook : 1 jour de ban
Pitchoune : Non lieu. Erreur de procédure.

Angie est de tournée générale dans le bar des modos.

Je vous laisse quelques instants pour vérifier, contester, récriminer, argumenter, ou simplement prendre connaissance du post.


----------



## Amok (7 Mai 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bon, vous voulez jouer, on va faire un jeu.
> Tous les messages qui apparaitront après celui-ci seront effacés. Si l'un d'entre vous poste deux fois, il est banni un jour. S'il poste trois fois, il est banni deux jours, et ainsi de suite.
> Chouette, non ?
> 
> ...



D'ailleurs, pour ceux qui aiment le flood, un nouvel espace est a leur disposition : 
ici. La modération là bas est bien plus cool, vous verrez.


----------



## rezba (8 Mai 2005)

Pointage intermédiaire 2.
Karl 40 : 1 jour de ban. Bon lundi, karl 

Précision : pas de remise à zéro des compteurs lors des pointages intermédiaires.


----------



## rezba (8 Mai 2005)

Parfois, les raleurs sont perspicaces, on ne peut pas leur enlever ça. Il n'empêche que, comme les MPs ne sont pas fait pour les chiens, le compteur tourne toujours. Mais, sans déroger aux règles établies dans ce fil, je vous restitue une remarque ô combien signifiante d'energizer, le principal soutien de Lemmy, qui a souhaité ne plus avoir le droit de râler durant 48 heures. 

Alors voila, j'ai édité un message de ptich/fork/work, qui, en susbstance, demandait à quoi servait d'autre ce fil qu'à bannir les floodeurs. Et je l'ai remplacé par ça :

			
				pitch a dit:
			
		

> A quoi sert ce fil ?


 
A quoi sert ce fil ? 
 A trois choses principales. 

 En première instance, les regles du jeu sont expliquées post 22. Et certains, visiblement, aiment jouer. 

 Ensuite, certains d'entre vous ont besoin de repos, et ne savent pas comment le demander. Dans ce "pal à floodeurs et autres aliénés du forum", ils savent qu'ils trouvent un ½il compréhensif. Il est souvent très difficile de se priver volontairement de ce qui nous plonge dans l'addiction. Ce fil est donc un espace pour traitement de substitution et sevrage. 

 Enfin, les modos ont des choses à dire, donc le fil reste ouvert. J'ai un trop plein de flood. Je ne suis pas contre par nature. Mais lorsqu'il devient systématique, et qu'il envahit l'espace, je n'arrive plus à le digérer. Je ne suis pas le seul.
 Ce fil est donc une autre façon de dire les choses dites autrement, ailleurs, et parfois en vain. Après tout, la vertu de la pédagogie, c'est de savoir réptéter les choses sous beaucoup d'angles différents. Ici, les règles sont claires. C'est nous qui disons nos quatre vérités aux floodeurs et autres semeurs de vide sidéral. Chacun est libre de participer ou non au jeu.



rezba​Or, voila-t-y pas que le bon energizer me fait remarquer que : 
1 : Il a boulé le message de pict/fork/work, et pas mon commentaire, et que :
2 : Si maintenant quelqu'un avait envie de bouler rouge mon commentaire, il boulerait rouge Picth/fork/work en lieu et place de mézigue.

Vraiment dégeulasse ! 

L'erreur est réparée, j'ai fait un post à part entière, n'hésitez pas à le commenter, mais surtout, rappelez vous l'une des regles posées post 24 : 




			
				moi même a dit:
			
		

> Toutes récriminations se font désormais par MP.



Et pas ici, en tout cas. 



Pour m'être donné toute cette peine, je fais donc un troisième pointage intermédiaire.
energizer : 1 jour de ban.


----------



## gKatarn (9 Mai 2005)

En plus, dès qu'on fait référence à ce topic, bam on se fait fermer


----------



## En Sabah Nur (9 Mai 2005)

Tiens c'est ton deuxième message G4


----------



## gKatarn (9 Mai 2005)

Je suis joueur 
Merde, çà fait 3 posts


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Mai 2005)

:mouais:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Mai 2005)

En relisant *attentivement*  le message du commissaire -       - 



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bon, vous voulez jouer, on va faire un jeu.
> Tous les messages qui apparaitront après celui-ci seront effacés. Si l'un d'entre vous poste deux fois, il est banni un jour. S'il poste trois fois, il est banni deux jours, et ainsi de suite.
> Chouette, non ?
> 
> ...



nous, au RG -       - , on se dit que :

- les messages 24, 25, 26, 27 et 28 devraient être supprimés
- Rezba devrait être banni 8 jours 

Bon aux RG nous sommes un peu trop rigides avec la règle car on n'a pas trop d'esprit donc l'esprit de la règle nous est étranger -      .


----------



## Bassman (9 Mai 2005)

Et 1


----------



## Bassman (9 Mai 2005)

Et 2


----------



## Bassman (9 Mai 2005)

Et 3 - 0


----------



## gKatarn (9 Mai 2005)

Et 3-0  :love:
---
Damned, il a posté (enfin, floodé) avant  :rose:


----------



## Bassman (9 Mai 2005)

C'est naze en plus de jouer alors que je suis en WE en Bretagne


----------



## Bassman (9 Mai 2005)

Mais bon, j'espere que y'a une seance de rattrapage


----------



## Bassman (9 Mai 2005)

Tiens te voila revenu la p'tite voix la haut ?


----------



## gKatarn (9 Mai 2005)

T'es bien parti on dirait


----------



## Bassman (9 Mai 2005)

Cool t'es parti ou ?


----------



## Bassman (9 Mai 2005)

Tiens j'ai failli oublier que t'etais aussi casse bonbon...


----------



## Bassman (9 Mai 2005)

M'en tappe, j'vais etre banni et toi avec


----------



## Bassman (9 Mai 2005)

M'en tappe de ton avis


----------



## Bassman (9 Mai 2005)

Sur ! On reinvente pas le flood tous les jours


----------



## necmergitur (9 Mai 2005)

occasion à saisir d'urgence:






pas de couleurs => pas de jaloux  :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Mai 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> M'en tappe, j'vais etre banni et toi avec


Pffffffffffff !!!!!! vaut mieux être banni du forum qu'être banni de chez soi !!!!!:rateau: :rateau: 
...y'a même pas l'adsl chez ma mère .... 
:love: :love: :love:  ... bande de nases !!!!! ... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Bassman (9 Mai 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Pffffffffffff !!!!!! vaut mieux être banni du forum qu'être banni de chez soi !!!!!:rateau: :rateau:
> ...y'a même pas l'adsl chez ma mère ....
> :love: :love: :love: ... bande de nases !!!!! ... :love: :love: :love:


 
Salut mon zebig adoré :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Mai 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Salut mon zebig adoré :love:


Arrrffffffffffffff !!!!! mon Bassou !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rose: :rose: :rose: :love:


----------



## gKatarn (9 Mai 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love: :love:  ... bande de nases !!!!! ... :love: :love: :love:



Tiens, un Zebig !!!    :love:
---
Mince, déjà 6 posts... enfin, çà simplifie le boulot de Rezba


----------



## Bassman (9 Mai 2005)

Patron ! Un dernier pour la route   :love:


----------



## necmergitur (9 Mai 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Pffffffffffff !!!!!! vaut mieux être banni du forum qu'être banni de chez soi !!!!!:rateau: :rateau:
> ...y'a même pas l'adsl chez ma mère ....
> :love: :love: :love:  ... bande de nases !!!!! ... :love: :love: :love:



 

arrfff ©


----------



## Bassman (9 Mai 2005)

Le patron s'est banni tout seul ou quoi ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Mai 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, un Zebig !!!  :love:


...salut gKatarn !!!!!  ... tiens je penserai à toi le 18 mai au soir !!!!!!!!!!    ... ... ... ... ... STAR WARS ... ... ... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Bassman (9 Mai 2005)

Patron j'peux denoncer les gens qui floodent ?? j'aime bien denoncer moi


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Mai 2005)

Aux habitués : 

C'est comme les congés payés ? On peut choisir ses dates de bannissement - ou le taulier est strict ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Aux habitués :
> 
> C'est comme les congés payés ? On peut choisir ses dates de bannissement - ou le taulier est strict ?


 est-ce qu'on peut cumuler ou est-ce qu'on est obligé de tout prendre d'un coup?


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mai 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Le patron s'est banni tout seul ou quoi ???



Il nettoyait son bannisseur ... quand le coup est parti.


----------



## gKatarn (9 Mai 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...salut gKatarn !!!!!  ... tiens je penserai à toi le 18 mai au soir !!!!!!!!!!    ... ... ... ... ... STAR WARS ... ... ... :love: :love: :love:



  :love: 



			
				Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Patron j'peux denoncer les gens qui floodent ?? j'aime bien denoncer moi


Collabo 

Question : j'ai cumulé deux posts en un => çà compte pour un ou pour deux ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Il nettoyait son bannisseur ... quand le coup est parti.



Il revoit le fonctionnement de la progression géométrique


----------



## bouilla (9 Mai 2005)

si personne ne voit d'inconvénient, je me permet d'user de mon post autorisé dans ce cas !


----------



## Bilbo (9 Mai 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...salut gKatarn !!!!!  ... tiens je penserai à toi le 18 mai au soir !!!!!!!!!!    ... ... ... ... ... STAR WARS ... ... ... :love: :love: :love:


Tu auras bien du mérite parce que tel qu'il est parti, il n'aura pas moyen de se rappeler à ton bon souvenir. 

À+


----------



## Bilbo (9 Mai 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Sur ! On reinvente pas le flood tous les jours


Pfff. Même pas 70 posts dans ce fil et tu appelles ça réinventer le flood. Petit joueur.  

À+


----------



## Bassman (9 Mai 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Pfff. Même pas 70 posts dans ce fil et tu appelles ça réinventer le flood. Petit joueur.
> 
> À+


 Que tu dis, j'ai deja fait très fort dans le train et d'autres fils de la mgz. Mais les nantis du bar ne descendent jamais voir les pouilleux


----------



## Bilbo (9 Mai 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Que tu dis, j'ai deja fait très fort dans le train et d'autres fils de la mgz. Mais les nantis du bar ne descendent jamais voir les pouilleux


Ah ça, n'est pas Troll de compet' qui veut.  Paraît que tu étais en vacances, à l'évidence tu as décidé de prolonger tes congés et la durée de la prolongation s'allonge de minute en minute. Tu n'as jamais été raisonnable.  

À+


----------



## Amok (9 Mai 2005)

C'est pas beau, ca ?


----------

